# FOX To Pair The Sarah Connor Chronicles With 24 This January



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

I enjoyed _The Sarah Connor Chronicles_ pilot. It helps that I heart Summer Glau. I wonder if FOX, before the premiere, will change the title to _Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles_ as some have surmised.

But not even certain characters or Janeane Garofalo can get me to watch _24_ this season.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7469



> [10.16.07 - 05:01 PM]
> FOX TO PAIR 'SARAH CONNOR,' '24' COME JANUARY
> By Brian Ford Sullivan (TFC)
> 
> ...


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Prison Break needs to go away


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I think I'd be insulted if I were with The Sarah Connor Chronicles.


----------



## jboehm (Aug 30, 2002)

whitson77 said:


> Prison Break needs to go away


NO it doesn't, but K-ville can


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I wonder what made them decide not to air _The Sarah Connor Chronicles_ on Sundays as originally planned?

Possible theories (not necessarily viable, mind you):

1. They had to move _something_ around to fill _Nashville_'s spot, and somebody figured that maybe a return to Sunday night hour-long live-action shows was not a good idea as it sounded.

2. Fox may feel that _Desperate Housewives_ is making Sundays at 9 a "graveyard slot" and don't want to "waste" a new show like TSSC there.

3. Try as they might, they just couldn't make _American Dad!_ funny enough without risking the wrath of the FCC for airing "inappropriate material in a family viewing period" (AD was going to be moved from 9:30 to 7:30 in January). (Case in point: try doing last Sunday's episode without the whole cocaine/shootout business at the end.)

-- Don


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I actually think American Dad is getting a lot better. It's still NOWHERE near as good as Family Guy, but it's growing on me.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

mattack said:


> I actually think American Dad is getting a lot better. It's still NOWHERE near as good as Family Guy, but it's growing on me.


I think it's definitely better than _Family Guy_.


----------



## jtown0620 (Jun 17, 2004)

I haven't given up on 24. I'll check it out. Plus I heard Tony is going to turn out to be Jacks long lost cousin who was married to Terri's sister that Jack used to love before he got Terri pregnant and had to marry her but Jacks father, being a terrorist and all, ruined the relationship leaving Kim to comfort a now regenerated Tony and them falling in love! And Jack gets to kick terrorist A*S!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TSSC pairs much more logically with 24 than it does with animated sitcoms on Sunday nights. Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I liked the pilot a lot more than I though I would. Lots more action than I expected. I hope it does well, and it does make sense to pair it with 24. I have given up on Prison Break.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I think I'd be insulted if I were with The Sarah Connor Chronicles.


I liked its pilot much more than any episode of last season's 24.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

At my local comic book store today, I got a special bag that had what I found to be a very disturbing (cool, but disturbing) promotional image for The Sarah Connor Chronicles. I found the same image online; I'll link to it, because it's really big.

http://sarahconnorchronicles.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/sarahconnorchroniclesnewposter.jpg

Building a better Summer Glau!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> At my local comic book store today, I got a special bag that had what I found to be a very disturbing (cool, but disturbing) promotional image for The Sarah Connor Chronicles. I found the same image online; I'll link to it, because it's really big.
> 
> http://sarahconnorchronicles.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/sarahconnorchroniclesnewposter.jpg
> 
> Building a better Summer Glau!


Impossible.

Greg


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

jtown0620 said:


> I haven't given up on 24. I'll check it out. Plus I heard Tony is going to turn out to be Jacks long lost cousin who was married to Terri's sister that Jack used to love before he got Terri pregnant and had to marry her but Jacks father, being a terrorist and all, ruined the relationship leaving Kim to comfort a now regenerated Tony and them falling in love! And Jack gets to kick terrorist A*S!


Gee whiz, thanks for spoilerizing!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

MickeS said:


> I liked the pilot a lot more than I though I would. Lots more action than I expected. I hope it does well, and it does make sense to pair it with 24. I have given up on Prison Break.


Will they be airing the pilot on that day, or have I already missed that boat?

I haven't given up on Prison Break - I just want to see what they want Whistler for.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

classicX said:


> Will they be airing the pilot on that day, or have I already missed that boat?
> 
> I haven't given up on Prison Break - I just want to see what they want Whistler for.


The pilot is on BT. It was leaked quite some time ago.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> The pilot is on BT. It was leaked quite some time ago.


:up: Thanks! I'm going to download it now. That is if I can find a working seed.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Will 24 be airing any new episodes now???


----------



## flightrisk (Jul 25, 2001)

tai-pan said:


> Will 24 be airing any new episodes now???


As of now, no. Fox has stated they want to be able to broadcast the entire season uninterrupted, which obviously cannot happen due to the strike.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

flightrisk said:


> As of now, no. Fox has stated they want to be able to broadcast the entire season uninterrupted, which obviously cannot happen due to the strike.


Plus, Kiefer is sitting in jail right now, so even if they had scripts, they couldn't film them.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Plus, Kiefer is sitting in jail right now, so even if they had scripts, they couldn't film them.


They could have Jack mastermind some nefarious scheme from inside his cell.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm actually very excited to see this show. Like I wrote above, it was a pleasant surprise, and with much more action in it than I expected. I figured it'd be some slow-moving thing with no Terminators in it... I was proven wrong from the get-go, thankfully. 

Hopefully this will do well and be worth it, now that there isn't too much competition out there...


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Couldnt get it off BT, but was able to download it through a file sharing network. Looks like I have something to watch tonight. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

flightrisk said:


> As of now, no. Fox has stated they want to be able to broadcast the entire season uninterrupted, which obviously cannot happen due to the strike.


See, there IS an upside to this strike!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

brettatk said:


> Couldnt get it off BT...


Hmmm....I got it just fine of BT.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Hmmm....I got it just fine of BT.


I had started it on my home computer earlier and it hadn't connected to a tracker after about 5 minutes. Just now checked on it from work and it's about 75% done so I guess it is still available. Might just wait for it to finish there so I dont have to put it on a flash drive and take it home.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

brettatk said:


> Today or a few months ago when it came out?


Today.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Today.


Thanks, I edited my last response once I saw it had connected to a tracker and was downloading.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

jtown0620 said:


> I haven't given up on 24. I'll check it out. Plus I heard Tony is going to turn out to be Jacks long lost cousin who was married to Terri's sister that Jack used to love before he got Terri pregnant and had to marry her but Jacks father, being a terrorist and all, ruined the relationship leaving Kim to comfort a now regenerated Tony and them falling in love! And Jack gets to kick terrorist A*S!


Good GREIF! If you are going to violate policy and post spoilers, at least get it RIGHT! It's Terri's HALF sister, whose father is really Andre Drazen, that Jack used to love...


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

tai-pan said:


> They could have Jack mastermind some nefarious scheme from inside his cell.


He's already escaped from prison once. Maybe he could do it again. The odds are against him though. It would be a sequel. The rules clearly state that the number of guards must increase by at least 50% and the Overlord Handbook must be followed, where applicable.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

:up: to The Sarah Connor Chronicles. I'll definitely be tuning in January.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Sirius Black said:


> He's already escaped from prison once. Maybe he could do it again. The odds are against him though. It would be a sequel. The rules clearly state that the number of guards must increase by at least 50% and the Overlord Handbook must be followed, where applicable.


...and also depends on whether the guards have a hard perimeter set up around the prison...


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> ...and also depends on whether the guards have a hard perimeter set up around the prison...


Mall security guards are better at setting up perimeters than CTU. I'll give the State of California prison system at least some credit.


----------



## speedy4022 (Nov 27, 2000)

It could be worse the police department on heroes has them beat where else can you walk into a crowded police station shoot someone twice and walk out the front door.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> 2. Fox may feel that _Desperate Housewives_ is making Sundays at 9 a "graveyard slot" and don't want to "waste" a new show like TSSC there.
> 
> 3. Try as they might, they just couldn't make _American Dad!_ funny enough without risking the wrath of the FCC for airing "inappropriate material in a family viewing period" (AD was going to be moved from 9:30 to 7:30 in January). (Case in point: try doing last Sunday's episode without the whole cocaine/shootout business at the end.)
> 
> -- Don


IIRC, Sunday at 9 is anything but a graveyard slot. Family Guy got around 10 million (practically same as The Simpsons) last time I looked, and I think the audiences for Family Guy and Desperate Housewives don't really intersect that much.


----------

